# Biken in und um Hannover



## gio_1984 (29. Oktober 2006)

​
Hallo!

Ich wohne seit noch nicht all zu langer Zeit in Hannover und suche Biker / innen, die Lust haben Nachmittags oder in den frühen Abendstunden Touren von etwa 1 / 1 1/2 Stunden zu fahren.
Da ich nicht so viel Freizeit habe, ist mehr Zeit leider nicht drin.

Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand etwas in Hannover aus, was Touren betrifft?!

Liebe Grüße
Verena


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Verena,

Wenn du Mitfahrer suchst Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234110

Wir sind am Samstag gefahren.
Wir fahren allerdings nur im Deister.
Wenn du lust und die Möglichkeit hast dein Bike ins Auto und zum Deister zu schaffen bist du gerne jederzeit willkommen
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gio_1984 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi Carsten!

Sorry, aber ich besitze leider kein Auto.

Danke aber für das Angebot.

Liebe Grüße
Verena


----------



## schappi (30. Oktober 2006)

gio_1984 schrieb:


> Hi Carsten!
> 
> Sorry, aber ich besitze leider kein Auto.
> 
> ...



Die andere Möglichkeit wäre Bike in S-Bahn und nach Wennigsen kommen.
In Hannover gibt es so wenig Berge und es heisst ja Mountain Bike und nicht City Bike 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## gio_1984 (30. Oktober 2006)

HI!

Würde prinzipiell gerne mit der S-Bahn da hin fahren, aber ich bin noch in der Ausbildung und habe kein Geld, 2 mal in der Woche oder so, mit der Bahn dahin zu fahren. 

Sorry, aber das geht leider nicht!

Liebe Grüße,
Verena


----------



## Monday (30. Oktober 2006)

hi gio,

hast du ein eine monatsfahrkarte für die üstra?

ich fahre mit der s-bahn immer nur bis lemmie (2 zonen), dann sind es nur noch vier oder fünf km bis in den deister.

unter der woche ist es etwas schlecht, da ich erst gegen 17.00 h zum biken komme. da bleibt nur das wochenende oder die helmlampe.


----------



## wreckless (30. Oktober 2006)

@ monday ... hast mir ja in meinem thema bezüglich hannover geantwortet ... vieldicht hast du lust dich mal an einem wochenende dich mit mir zu treffen in isernhagen oder so das wir uns mal austauschen ... eventuell dann auch mal gemeinsam zum deistern mit der s bahn fahren da ich selbst gerade noch den führerschein mache. bei mir passt es auch immer am besten freitags bis sonntags wegen arbeit auch immer erst gegen 17 uhr zuhause.

gruss

falko


----------



## gio_1984 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe eine Monatsfahrkarte, aber nur für die erste Zone. Am Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit, da ich eine Wochenedbeziehung zwischen Hamburg und Hannover führe. Eine Helmlampe besitze ich nicht, weil ich damit nicht genug Licht zum Fahren habe. Mir reicht das nicht. Habe das schon ausprobiert. Sorry.

Gruß, Verena


----------



## Scottfreak (31. Oktober 2006)

Hey, wo wohnst du denn in Hannover? Ich selbst komme aus Garbsen, das liegt im Westen, direkt an Stöcken und Marienwerder gelegen. Entweder kann man "hier" fahren (ist nicht soo der bringer ^^) oder ansonsten bietet sich der Benther Berg an, von Garbsen brauch ich etwa 30 min (je nach Witterung und Form ;-) ). Das wäre die beste Möglichkeit zum Fahren im Westen von Hannover... Ansonsten bleibt (im Westen) nur der Deister.... Zum Verabreden gäbe es auch noch einen anderen Threat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477&page=13
Da kannste auch schreiben, wenn du wo anders (im Westen von Hannover würd ich sagen) fährst.

lg sven


----------



## Roger Raffel (1. November 2006)

gio_1984 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe eine Monatsfahrkarte, aber nur für die erste Zone. Am Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit, da ich eine Wochenedbeziehung zwischen Hamburg und Hannover führe. Eine Helmlampe besitze ich nicht, weil ich damit nicht genug Licht zum Fahren habe. Mir reicht das nicht.



Meiner Meinung nach ist es Zeitverschwendung, im Winter nach Feierabend erst irgendwo hinzufahren, um dort zu trainieren. Ich würde mit Licht (Nabendynamovorderrad 50 , Licht 20 , Batterierücklicht 15 ) am Kanal oder in der Eilenriede trainieren, da gibt es auch mehrere Gruppen, die das machen. Und eine Fernbeziehung vereinigt die Nachteile von Singledasein und Beziehung, ohne deren Vorteile zu bieten...


----------



## gio_1984 (1. November 2006)

Roger Raffel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es Zeitverschwendung, im Winter nach Feierabend erst irgendwo hinzufahren, um dort zu trainieren. Ich würde mit Licht (Nabendynamovorderrad 50 , Licht 20 , Batterierücklicht 15 ) am Kanal oder in der Eilenriede trainieren, da gibt es auch mehrere Gruppen, die das machen. Und eine Fernbeziehung vereinigt die Nachteile von Singledasein und Beziehung, ohne deren Vorteile zu bieten...



Sorry, aber da kann ich dir nicht Recht geben.
Ich bin mit meinem Freund seit fast vier Jahren glücklich und diese Fernbeziehung läuft jetzt seit mehr als zwei Jahren. Es läuft nach wie vor gut und jeder freut sich auf das Wochenende. Unter der Woche habe ich mit meiner Ausbildung so viel zu tun, dass ich sowieso kaum zeit für Ihn hätte. Und da er auch gerne MTB fährt und selber eins hat, kann man das dann auch in den Ferien ganz gut vereinigen.
Es gibt halt auch Ausnahmen von Fernbeziehungen!!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (1. November 2006)

Roger Raffel schrieb:


> [..]
> Und eine Fernbeziehung vereinigt die Nachteile von Singledasein und Beziehung, ohne deren Vorteile zu bieten...



Du hast ja eine sehr merkwürdige Einstellung. Die einfach nicht mehr zeitgerecht.  Ist ja schon fast der Regelfall, dass man aufgrund des Jobs auch mal eine Fernbeziehung in Kauf nehmen *muss*.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Scottfreak (1. November 2006)

gio_1984 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da kann ich dir nicht Recht geben.
> Ich bin mit meinem Freund seit fast vier Jahren .....



und wo wohnst du nun? im westen oder osten hannovers? oder norden oder süden? wäre schon interessant, um dir sagen zu können, wo du ggf fahren könntest...

gruß sven


----------



## gio_1984 (2. November 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:


> und wo wohnst du nun? im westen oder osten hannovers? oder norden oder süden? wäre schon interessant, um dir sagen zu können, wo du ggf fahren könntest...
> 
> gruß sven



Hi!

Wohne in der Südstadt direkt beim S-Bahnhof Bismarckstr..
Habe also den Anfang des unteren Teils der Eilenride direkt vor meiner Haustür und der Maschsee ist auch nicht weit. Aber leider sind da auch keine Berge.
Habe mir schon überlegt eventuell auf Tour auszuweichen. Aber größere Runden, die nicht so durch die Stadt gehen, weis ich auch nicht.
Kann man denn in der Eilenriede gut fahren? Hab immer Angst mich zu verfahren.

Liebe Grüße
Verena


----------



## Roger Raffel (2. November 2006)

Da kann man klasse fahren. Es gibt richtige "Waldautobahnen", wo du auch nachts/abends gut fahren kannst, und Singletrails, die aber im dunkeln wegen der Bäume etwas gefährlich sein können. Hügelige und kurvige Strecken gibts auch. Ansonsten bieten sich die Schotterwege entlang des kanals an, da kann man hin und zurück stundenlang (zumindest so lange man Bock hat) fahren.


----------



## slowracer (2. November 2006)

Hi Verena!

Ich wohne in der Südstadt und hätte Lust mal mit Dir zu fahren.
Schick mir doch eine PN, wenn Du willst.

Gruß, Apfelsine

edit: Hey, das ist mein account!   @Verena, wenn du mit Meike fahren willst schreib deine PN an Apfelsine!


----------



## Apfelsine (2. November 2006)

Ok, PN bitte an diesen account


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gio_1984 (3. November 2006)

Oh, 
sorry, das war ein Versehen. 
Aber wer ist den Meike?
Liebe Grüße,
Verena


----------



## Apfelsine (3. November 2006)

Hi!

Sorry für die gestiftete Verwirrung  !
Hier die Aufklärung: Apfelsine=Meike=Frau von slowracer.
Er hat mir den link geschickt und ich habe aus Versehen direkt in diesem geantwortet und so als slowracer gepostet.
Wenn Du mir eine PN schickst, kann nur ich Deine Telefonnummer o.ä. sehen. Dann können wir uns mal persönlich verabreden.

Gruß, Meike / Apfelsine


----------



## Scottfreak (3. November 2006)

Könnten ja auch alle zusammen mal fahren  oder wollt ihr lieber unter frauen sein . oder mal n termin eintragen....

lg sven


----------



## gio_1984 (4. November 2006)

Hi!
Klar könnte man zusammen fahren. Nur wo und wann? Ich kann nur unter der Woche. Mo,Di,Mi: frühestens 16.00 Uhr und Do ab 15.00 Uhr.

Macht doch einen Vorschlag, zwecks Fahren und Ort.

Liebe Grüße,
Verena


----------



## Scottfreak (4. November 2006)

gio_1984 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Klar könnte man zusammen fahren. Nur wo und wann? Ich kann nur unter der Woche. Mo,Di,Mi: frühestens 16.00 Uhr und Do ab 15.00 Uhr.
> 
> Macht doch einen Vorschlag, zwecks Fahren und Ort.
> ...



Evt. Montag Nachmittag im Benther Berg?! Wer käme noch alles?

gruß Sven


----------



## Apfelsine (6. November 2006)

Hi!

Bei mir sieht es diese und nächste Woche arbeitsmäßig etwas blöd aus, werde es daher nicht schaffen. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und hoffe, ich kann mich danach irgendwo mal einklinken!

Gruß, Meike


----------



## tom de la zett (8. November 2006)

Oh! Ist ja fast nen Südstadt-Forum hier  

vielleicht klappts mal mit ner Südstadt Combo Tour!


----------



## Scottfreak (8. November 2006)

naja, ich komme aus garbsen


----------



## pearljam68 (9. November 2006)

gio_1984 schrieb:


> ​
> Hallo!
> 
> Ich wohne seit noch nicht all zu langer Zeit in Hannover und suche Biker / innen, die Lust haben Nachmittags oder in den frühen Abendstunden Touren von etwa 1 / 1 1/2 Stunden zu fahren.
> ...


hallo verena für die dauer bietet sich nur benther oder gehrdener berg an


----------



## Scottfreak (14. November 2006)

Und wann fahren wir nun mal??? ;-) Dieses WE???? Wetter soll ja besser werden. Oder auch unter der Woche, muss aber bis 19 Uhr arbeiten.

gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pearljam68 (14. November 2006)

Hallo Scottfreak,bei mir sieht es diese Woche schlecht aus,ich hab Spätschicht.Ich bin XC-Fahrer


----------



## FrankyB (15. November 2006)

ihr macht es euch auch wirklich schwer mit dem fahren, so wird das nie was....;-)


----------



## Scottfreak (15. November 2006)

FrankyB schrieb:


> ihr macht es euch auch wirklich schwer mit dem fahren, so wird das nie was....;-)



alles klar, wann wo??


----------



## Scottfreak (17. November 2006)

Vorschlag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191163&page=2


----------



## pearljam68 (23. November 2006)

Moin,wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde im Benther aus? Doppelt hält besser.


----------



## Scottfreak (23. November 2006)

pearljam68 schrieb:


> Moin,wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde im Benther aus? Doppelt hält besser.



gut, dann ich auch 

morgen ist die eoft ( www.eoft.de )!! Verigss es!!!! 

gruß sven


----------



## Scottfreak (26. November 2006)

Ich hab für heute n Termin eingetragen, jemand Lust?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3687

mfg Sven


----------



## pearljam68 (27. November 2006)

Moin Scottfreak,die von dur angegebene Seite lässt sich nicht öffnen.Es kommt die Fehlermeldung das die seite nicht existiert.

Mfg 
pearljam


----------



## Scottfreak (27. November 2006)

pearljam68 schrieb:


> Moin Scottfreak,die von dur angegebene Seite lässt sich nicht öffnen.Es kommt die Fehlermeldung das die seite nicht existiert.
> 
> Mfg
> pearljam




habs gelöscht gehabt. bin n bisschen früher los gefahren, wollte nun auch nicht, dass dann da jemand um 14.15 steht und wartet und niemand kommt.... hab mich trotzdem kurz nach 14 uhr dort blicken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowracer (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahr heute nachher zwischen 1830 und 1900 Richtung Süden aus der Stadt raus. Geplant sind zwei bis drei Stunden, vielleicht einmal zum Deisterkammweg hoch und gleich wieder zurück. Wenn noch wer mit möchte, bitte hier reinschreiben, gucke 1815 hier nochmal rein. Bin ggf auch offen für andere Streckenvorschläge.
Bis gleich!


----------



## slowracer (1. Dezember 2006)

Ok, ich sehs ein. Das war zu kurzfristig. Ich fahr jetzt los, wenn ich das nächste mal in/um H fahre, sag ich früher bescheid.


----------



## gundam66 (1. Dezember 2006)

Moin

ich habe vor, Morgen am Samstag den 2.12 ab 8~9 Uhr am Benter Berg ein paar runden zu drehen. Ich werden dort nicht Kilometer schrubben, sondern hoch den Berg und an irgeneiner Seite mit Spaß wieder runter, vielleicht mit leichten Sprüngen.

@Verena: Vieleicht liest du diesen Threat auch gar nicht mehr weil an deinem Anliegen vorbeidiskutiert wird und wir alle viel zu sportlichsind und, und, und ......

Aber ich will einfach mal wieder angregen sich zum biken treffen ohne jeglichen sportlichen Ergeiz. Samstag Morgen mag ich auch weil man diesen kleinen Pickel in Norddeutschland mals fast für sich allein hat

Gruß, Jan


----------



## Scottfreak (2. Dezember 2006)

gundam66 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich habe vor, Morgen am Samstag den 2.12 ab 8~9 Uhr am Benter Berg ein paar runden zu drehen. Ich werden dort nicht Kilometer schrubben, sondern hoch den Berg und an irgeneiner Seite mit Spaß wieder runter, vielleicht mit leichten Sprüngen.
> 
> ...



Morgen irgendwann die gleiche Strecke??!!
gruß sven


----------



## slowracer (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich würd mitkommen, allerdings nicht so früh. Ab zehn für 2-3 Stunden fände ich ok. Vorschlag für nen Treffpunkt? Komme aus der Südstadt.
Matthias


----------



## Scottfreak (2. Dezember 2006)

slowracer schrieb:


> Ich würd mitkommen, allerdings nicht so früh. Ab zehn für 2-3 Stunden fände ich ok. Vorschlag für nen Treffpunkt? Komme aus der Südstadt.
> Matthias




Ich wäre für, joa, ca. 14 Uhr (???) Jägerheim. Oder ist das zu spät?

mfg Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gundam66 (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Sven

ich finde deinen Vorschlag gut. 14:00 am Jägerheim. Wir werden den Berg eh mit vielen Wanderen teilen. Da ich heute auf eine Party eingeladen bin bei der ich nicht weiß was mich erwartet kann es passieren das ich noch absage, dann würde ich aber trotdem kommen um dich kennenzulernen.

Warst du heute Vormittag in blau am Berg unterwegs ?

Gruß Jan


----------



## slowracer (2. Dezember 2006)

Ist das Jägerheim direkt am Benther Berg? War dort noch nie, dementsprechend würde es mir weiterhelfen, wenn noch einer von euch beiden eine etwas genauere Beschreibung des Treffpunkts posten würde. Ich wäre dann 1400 vor Ort.


----------



## Scottfreak (2. Dezember 2006)

So, war heute nicht Unterwegs. Ansonsten, bin heute auch auf ner party  (bin ja noch jung ). Hab mal nen Screenshot mit GoogleEarth gemacht. Der rote Pfeil soll das Jägerheim markieren, der blaue Pfeil den Parkplatz, der gegenüber ist. Ich würd sagen, wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz.  Ich kann morgen leider nicht sooo lange, also 2 Stunden wären ok, mal schauen wo es uns hintreibt... Hab leider nicht so die Ahnung, wo dort die heißen Trails sind, aber vieleicht wisst ihr ja mehr. Ansonsten bis morgen 14 Uhr denne, vieleicht kommen ja noch ein paar, werde den Termin noch in anderen Themen Posten und auch Eintragen.

mfg Sven


----------



## Scottfreak (2. Dezember 2006)

So, Termin ist eingetragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3743


----------



## slowracer (3. Dezember 2006)

Das war ja mal was. War nett, vielen Dank, auf jeden Fall wiederholenswert. 
Matthias


----------



## gundam66 (3. Dezember 2006)

ich schließe mich  Matthias an, ihr beide habt mich gut mitgezogen. Bin jetzt platt, 3 Kilo leichter und sehr zufrieden.

@Jens  Link  zum Jägerheim für die nächste Wegbeschreibung, und du kannst dann das riesige Bild rausnehmen ;-)


----------



## Scottfreak (3. Dezember 2006)

So, moin moin. Schön duschen hat auch was. War richtig gut. Aufm Rückweg schön rückenwind gehabt und bis selze gings dann auch noch bergab . An die 60 km/h . So schnell wäre ich hin auch gerne gewesen  (insider). Die Tour hat richtig spaß gemacht, wiederholung nicht ausgeschlossen . So in 2 Wochen sagtet ihr ne . Vieleicht raffen sich ja dann noch ein paar andere auf....
Folgend ein "Beweisfoto", dass wir unterwegs waren (selbstauslöser, leider ist der Zaun scharf geworden und nicht wir , naja, ich übe noch).

bis dahin, kette rechts.

Sven


----------



## könni__ (5. Dezember 2006)

Wie ich sehe habt ihr euch ja doch noch getroffen - und spass hats scheinbar auch gemacht vielleicht komme ich nächstes Mal auch mit. 
grüsse micha


----------



## Scottfreak (5. Dezember 2006)

"vieleicht"? wie wärs wenn ihr euch hier alle mal aufraffen könntet . wäre doch mal schön wenn man mit ner großen gruppe unterwegs ist.

mfg Sven


----------



## slowracer (5. Dezember 2006)

Tja, wenn das so einfach wäre: hab mein XC grad vorhin im Laden abgegeben zum Gabel einschicken. Wenn es sich aber abzeichnen sollte, dass ich übernächsten Freitag mit geländetauglichem Gefährt nach Hannover komme, melde ich mich hier vorher nochmal. Wär cool wenn wir dann mit ein paar Leuten ne Runde drehen könnten. Vielleicht zum Deister oder auch "nur" Benther Berg, mir egal. Meinetwegen auch im dunkeln, macht ja auch Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (5. Dezember 2006)

Ist deine Lampe fertig? Meine schon. Schön hell. Mein bike muss eigentlich auch mal zu Jahresinspektion (schon 1 Monat überfällig) + Einschicken der Gabel. Will mich aber nicht von trennen . Ich hoffe ich habs dann noch nicht abgegeben (ich denke ich warte damit auch nochmal ). Schön wenn einer schonmal "zugesagt" hat .

mfg Sven


----------



## slowracer (5. Dezember 2006)

Die 35Watt ist fertig, für die LED läuft die Planungsphase noch.


----------



## Scottfreak (5. Dezember 2006)

Dann könnten wir auch nen Nightride machen ^^ Oder einen "Sunsetride" . Hätte doch auch was oder? Um 15 Uhr losfahren, um 17 Uhr aufhören oder so ähnlich.... naja, wir werden sehen ;-) 

gute nacht,

sven


----------



## slowracer (14. Dezember 2006)

So, da ich nun (vorerst) wieder mit meinem Fahrrad augestattet bin, bringe ich dieses morgen mit nach Hannover. Wer hat Lust Freitag abend ne kleine Runde mit zu drehen? Will so etwa drei Stunden kurbeln. Wo es genau hingehen soll, weiß ich noch nicht. Würde mich freuen, wenn noch wer mitkäme.


----------



## Scottfreak (14. Dezember 2006)

slowracer schrieb:


> So, da ich nun (vorerst) wieder mit meinem Fahrrad augestattet bin, bringe ich dieses morgen mit nach Hannover. Wer hat Lust Freitag abend ne kleine Runde mit zu drehen? Will so etwa drei Stunden kurbeln. Wo es genau hingehen soll, weiß ich noch nicht. Würde mich freuen, wenn noch wer mitkäme.



ich bin nicht dabei (habe rücken ^^ wie horst schlemmer sagt  ). hätte auch fr. erst um 19 uhr feierabend, d.h. wäre dann eh erst gegen 20 um benther berg.

lg sven


----------



## gundam66 (15. Dezember 2006)

Na Jungs !!!

Die letzen 2 Wochen waren turbolent für mich. Im dunkeln im Wald auf'm Rad das Abenteuer suchen ist nichts für mir. In der Nacht gehört der Wald dem Wild, das steht sogar im Gesetz so, glaube ich. Samstag geht aber die Sonne auf und ich will Samstag früh wieder ordentlich Dreck einsammeln um dann mit meiner verschmierten Fressen auf'm Lindner Markt beim Kaffee glücklich zu posen. 

Der Plan ist 9:00 Behnter Berg, Jägerheim, schwitzen/spass/usw heim via Linden, Posen oder nicht, Gemüse/Obst/Eier/Wurst auf dem Klagesmarkt kaufen, 15:00 H96 in der Kneipe gucken

Jetzt aber erst mal Motorhead lauschen !!!!!


----------



## JimmyHawk (18. Dezember 2006)

Moinsen

Ich komme auch aus Hannover und bin auch so ziemlich regelmäßig am Biken. Meistens am Mittwoch oder am Donnerstag im Benther Berg. Da gibt es auch ein paar schöne Trails abseits der Karte, die man benutzen kann. 
Frage: Um welche Spezies MTBler geht es hier? Freeride,Singletrailer,Enduro oder All-Mountain?

Man sieht oder hört sich mal...


----------



## Scottfreak (19. Dezember 2006)

JimmyHawk schrieb:


> Frage: Um welche Spezies MTBler geht es hier? Freeride,Singletrailer,Enduro oder All-Mountain?



Komm einfach mal mit, dann merkste es . Freeride nein. Der Rest ist wahrscheinlich auslegungssache 

mfg Sven


----------



## slowracer (20. Dezember 2006)

*Nachtrag:* War am Freitag tatsächlich kurz nach 19 Uhr am Benther Berg und es hat Spass gemacht mit der IRC ein paar Löcher in die Dunkelheit zu brennen. Meine leise Hoffnung auf trockene Trails haben sich leider nur teilweise erfüllt, da vor mir anscheinend ein ganzer Fuhrpark Forstfahrzeuge durch den Wald gerollert ist. Hab das erst so richtig realisiert, nachdem mir das Vorderrad nen schönen Batzen Dreck ins Gesicht befördert hat. Nun ja: mein Bike hab ich in Hannover eingelagert, ich selbst bin dann ab Freitag wieder zugegen. Also: wenn wer Lust hat, schreib hier rein, ich komm dann mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschdl (21. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
mein Vorsatz fürs nächste Jahr: Ich komme mal mit!
Bin in Hannovers Südstadt gelandet, aber hier tummeln sich ja auch noch so einige Andere aus der Ecke!

gruß
Baschdl


----------



## Scottfreak (21. Dezember 2006)

Baschdl schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein Vorsatz fürs nächste Jahr: Ich komme mal mit!
> Bin in Hannovers Südstadt gelandet, aber hier tummeln sich ja auch noch so einige Andere aus der Ecke!
> 
> ...





LÖBLICH! 

gruß Sven


----------



## JimmyHawk (21. Dezember 2006)

Hat irgendjemand was am Samstag vor?
Wollte nämlich über den Benther zum Gehrdener Berg und dann zum Deister weiter, ein bisschen die Fussgänger ärgern und dann nach Haus...
Hatte so geplant, um 11 Uhr rum loszugurken.Treffpunkt wäre die Waterloosäule. Ganz gut zentral gelegen.  Hatte so um die 4 Stunden ins Auge gefasst. Quasi als Pfunde vernichten, bevor sie durch den Sonntag angelegt werden. Dann schmeckt der Braten gleich viel besser, und man hat kein so schlechtes Gewissen.
Also denne..


----------



## slowracer (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich sag mal: dabei. Also dann um 11 an der Säule.


----------



## sonic150585 (21. Dezember 2006)

und danach fährst du wieder zurück zur waterloo säule oder wie?


----------



## sonic150585 (21. Dezember 2006)

und die schwierigkeit ist ja auch eher leicht oder? weil ich hatte am 26 oktober ne kreuzband op und wenn ich jetzt nochmal weil die strecke zu schwer ist auf die fresse fliege und wieder ausfalle kann ich meine ausbildung vergssen deshalb würde ich gern wissen wie schwer die tour werden wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowracer (22. Dezember 2006)

sonic150585 schrieb:


> und danach fährst du wieder zurück zur waterloo säule oder wie?


 
Ich fahr danach in die Südstadt, meinetwegen dreh ich auch noch ne Runde über den Waterloo, wenn es denn ausdrücklich gewünscht wird.


----------



## sonic150585 (22. Dezember 2006)

ich gluabe ich kuriere doch lieber erstmal mein kreuzbandriss aus bevor wider was passiert und bin dnan nächstes jahr im mai oder anfang junie mit entweder dem norco six das ich mir dnan kaufe oder nem ironhorse dabei


----------



## JimmyHawk (22. Dezember 2006)

Ja, ich kann auch wieder über die waterloo-Säule zurück. Eigentlich muss ich das machen, weil es genau auf meinem Heimweg liegt. Zum Thema Schwierigkeit: Es ist hauptsächlich Überland mit Steigung, aber mit ner Kreuzband-OP würd ich das nicht machen. Ich weiß, wie sehr wiederauftretende Beschwerden sind. Hatte nämlich Mitte Juli einen Bruch des 7.Brustwirbels, welcher genau auf Höhe des Brustbeins liegt. Und dieser Bruch ist mir beim Tischtennis spielen wieder aufgebrochen was weitere 7 Wochen Bettruhe hieß. Also lass es lieber. 

Bis morgen


----------



## Scottfreak (22. Dezember 2006)

ich beneide euch.... würde gerne mitkommen, aber muss leider arbeiten... (inventur-vorbereitung im großhandel, na herzlichen glückwunsch). ich wünsche euch viel spaß beim biken.
@ matthias: wirds evt. bilder geben? wäre schön wenn... 

mfg sven


----------



## slowracer (23. Dezember 2006)

Na, das war leider nur ein kurzer Ausflug. Dafür haben wir ein kleines Bilderrätsel vorbereitet:

*Was fehlt hier?*


----------



## Scottfreak (23. Dezember 2006)

wuuhhhuuu, wie haste denn das hin gekriegt?


----------



## JimmyHawk (23. Dezember 2006)

Zuhause wurde mir das dann klar. Die Spannfeder im Umwerfer war gebrochen/gerissen, wodurch selbiger lose in der Kette hing und dann bei der kleinsten Unebenheit (der Deister hat schon ein paar davon...) in die Speichen gelaufen ist. Ohne die Feder ist ein Umwerfer ein eingelenkiger, gut 17cm langer Sturzunterstützer. Dank meines einzelnen Mitfahrers ( dessen Name ich glatt vergessen habe... sry Slow_racer) konnte der Umwerfer ab und die Kette umgebaut werden. Die Kette wurde dann auf 48-11 gelegt und zurechtgekürzt, was die einzig mögliche aber auch die heftigste Übersetzung war. 
Naja, war eh die Abschiedsfahrt für das Rad. Wird jetzt wahrscheinlich nur noch als "Arbeitsschlampe" genutzt.
Falls ihr also irgendwo ein graues Bike ohne Umwerfer seht, bin ich das.
Rolling Greets


----------



## Scottfreak (23. Dezember 2006)

ok....

lg sven


ps: er heißt matthias


----------



## slowracer (27. Dezember 2006)

Genau, so heiße ich. Wünsche allerseits ein frohes Fest gehabt zu haben. Besteht denn für den morgigen Tag (Mittwoch) Interesse an einer kurzweiligen Ausfahrt ins Umland? Möchte aber diesmal auch ein wenig Dreck unter die Reifen bekommen.


----------



## Scottfreak (27. Dezember 2006)

slowracer schrieb:


> Genau, so heiße ich. Wünsche allerseits ein frohes Fest gehabt zu haben. Besteht denn für den morgigen Tag (Mittwoch) Interesse an einer kurzweiligen Ausfahrt ins Umland? Möchte aber diesmal auch ein wenig Dreck unter die Reifen bekommen.



interesse vorhanden, muss aber arbeiten. abends dann fotostammtisch. leider keine zeit. vieleicht nächste woche donnerstag?

edit: das mit mittwoch hab ich überlesen ^^ hab nur morgen "wahrgenommen" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deister Koffer (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal anfragen währ so aus der Nähe von Hannover zum 
Marathon am Gardasee, mit will .Da wir vom RSC Wunstorf Hinfahren werden, das heißt wir sind zu viert und könnten noch einen bis zwei mitnehmen. Währ Interesse hat ,sollte sich mal melden.


----------



## Scottfreak (4. Januar 2007)

so, bis samstag einschließlich krank geschrieben, achillessehnen (beide füsse) entzündet, zink verband.... bike verbot


----------



## slowracer (4. Januar 2007)

Und Sonntag? -- Nee, Spass beiseite: Gute Besserung! 

@Jan: Bist du Samstag früh wieder unterwegens? Wenn ja, schreib doch mal wann und wo genau. Bin bereit, mir nen Wecker zu stellen.


----------



## Scottfreak (4. Januar 2007)

slowracer schrieb:


> Und Sonntag? -- Nee, Spass beiseite: Gute Besserung!
> 
> @Jan: Bist du Samstag früh wieder unterwegens? Wenn ja, schreib doch mal wann und wo genau. Bin bereit, mir nen Wecker zu stellen.




hehe, danke. sonntag ginge vieleicht sogar 

mfg


----------



## slowracer (5. Januar 2007)

Ok, wenn du willst, schreib hier nochmal rein, ich guck morgen und Sonntag früh nach.


----------



## gundam66 (6. Januar 2007)

Na ihr beiden

bin zur zeit ein bischen launisch. Wohl mit dem falschen Fuß ins Jahr gekommen. Habe dann aber doch noch am Samstag Nachmittag meine eigenen Schweinehund überwunden.

Bei dem Matsch brauchte man unbedingt ein dickes Profil. Später das Rad durch den Hausflur zu tragen ohne zuviel Matsch zu hinterlassen war auch eine logistische Herausvorderung ;-)


----------



## slowracer (6. Januar 2007)

Hm, komm auch grad von draussen rein. Hat aber nur für die große Eilenriederunde gereicht. Das Wetter war ja nun auch nicht so einladend, aber für ne nette Runde mit Ehefrau zum ausprobieren der neuen Leuchte (jetzt 24° statt 36°) hats doch gelangt.


----------



## Quen (6. Januar 2007)

Moin!

War heute früh auch für 2 Std. im Benther Berg unterwegs... habe mich dabei mal wieder so richtig schön eingesaut, wobei dies fast schon grenzwertig war.  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

